

'Most sophisticated mobile virus' starts spreading on Android smartphones - collistaeed
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/mobiles/most-sophisticated-mobile-virus-starts-spreading-on-android-smartphones-20101231-19bne.html

======
alanh
Sounds like a trojan, not a virus…

